# Dont buy dnp from this guy



## itismethebee (Sep 2, 2017)

ALL about DNP promised people a 3 day delivery, took me 2 weeks to get my stuff, he said he will compensate the delay with 50 more pills, he didnt. The pills did come but some were dmaged, I open a couple and yes it is real, but still. That guy will waste your time and lie to you.
he goes by AllAboutDNP or Gareth Jordan


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't know anything else about the guy but I think you are going a little overboard. This shit isn't so simple. There are snags and ducking law enforcement causes delays. 

If his dnp is legit you should probably take a deep breath. Imo you are over-reacting


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 2, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't know anything else about the guy but I think you are going a little overboard. This shit isn't so simple. There are snags and ducking law enforcement causes delays.
> 
> If his dnp is legit you should probably take a deep breath. Imo you are over-reacting


It is not illegal to sell its illegal to promote for human consumption, but I get it shit happens and it isn't easy.
But if he is going to tell me he is sending 100 pills but sends 50 and 4 were damaged, thats just shit customer service and anyone dealing with him will have a shit time. He kept saying that he will ship the next day and took him 10 days of lying to ship it. He isnt worth the hassle and definitely not recommended. Not being a dick just warning people


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't know if "anyone dealing with him will have a shit time," but thanks for sharing your experience.  
"He kept saying he will ship the next day..." Did you keep hassling the guy every day?  There is such a thing as shitty customers, too.  Can't say I would hop on getting your order to you, but he could've also been waiting on supplies, etc. that he had no control over.  Maybe his kid is in the hospital and he's doing this to pay medical bills.  

If your stuff is good to go, consider yourself fortunate.  If he made amends for shipping too few, taking your word that the package was light, and corrected it, consider yourself double lucky.

I haven't heard anything else bad about the guy, and you're not exactly a reputable source of information at this point.

Thanks again for sharing your experience, but you're going about it a little too harshly imo.  The facts of what happened are sufficient--no need to give your opinion as fact and jump to conclusions.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 3, 2017)

I really don't give a fuk about your review to be perfectly honest. You have barely been here over a week.

If you have legit DNP, be thankful. There are alot of scammers out there. Had your experience been along the lines of sending money and not receiving product or receiving fake product, maybe you would be taken more seriously.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 3, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I really don't give a fuk about your review to be perfectly honest. You have barely been here over a week.
> 
> If you have legit DNP, be thankful. There are alot of scammers out there. Had your experience been along the lines of sending money and not receiving product or receiving fake product, maybe you would be taken more seriously.


Okay, I mean warning people about a shit experience,bad packaging, delayed SHIPPING not logistical stuff. lying and sending damaged burned pills is apparently a bad thing. Also I don`t give a **** if you don`t care about this thread, if you don't give a fu*k then don't post on the thread, attention wh0re.


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 3, 2017)

BSP was just trying to give some advice, take it in and relax a little.  We have the message.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2017)

I bet u would be real pissed if u didn't get anything at all


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2017)

I bet your diet sucks


----------



## ccpro (Sep 3, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> ALL about DNP promised people a 3 day delivery, took me 2 weeks to get my stuff, he said he will compensate the delay with 50 more pills, he didnt. The pills did come but some were dmaged, I open a couple and yes it is real, but still. That guy will waste your time and lie to you.
> he goes by AllAboutDNP or Gareth Jordan


Maybe Amazon would be better for you...really bitching about something you received....be happy.  You're the guy we all want to punch.


----------



## PFM (Sep 3, 2017)

So it took two weeks. BFD

I suggest masturbation since your obviously not getting laid.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 3, 2017)

PFM said:


> So it took two weeks. BFD
> 
> I suggest masturbation since your obviously not getting laid.


Thats why I'm taking DNP, in all seriousness the whole thing is that there are better people to buy them from, just at the time everyone I had access to had run out.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 3, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> Okay, I mean warning people about a shit experience,bad packaging, delayed SHIPPING not logistical stuff. lying and sending damaged burned pills is apparently a bad thing. Also I don`t give a **** if you don`t care about this thread, if you don't give a fu*k then don't post on the thread, attention wh0re.


Do everyone a favor and just stop posting. You are obviously a fuking turd and no one takes you seriously. You are off to a bad start here. Maybe you should find a teen forum to whine in.


----------



## PFM (Sep 4, 2017)

The stuff I can't buy at the corner 7-11 took two weeks.

Crybaby f*ck.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 5, 2017)

PFM said:


> The stuff I can't buy at the corner 7-11 took two weeks.
> 
> Crybaby f*ck.



He's an 18 year old kid. What do you expect?


----------



## its what we do (Sep 26, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> Thats why I'm taking DNP, in all seriousness the whole thing is that there are better people to buy them from, just at the time everyone I had access to had run out.



Nice reply


----------

